# iDeaS 1.0.2.5 + Audio PlugIn 1.0.1.1 + Wi-Fi PlugIn



## Eternal Myst (Aug 6, 2008)

*
1.0.2.5 + Audio PlugIn 1.0.1.1 + Wi-Fi PlugIn - Beta Versions for Linux*
New version of Lino's Nintendo DS Emulator for Linux




Lino has released a new version of his Nintendo DS Emulator for Linux:



			
				Changelog said:
			
		

> All changes as done to Windows version, and these:
> 
> Emu
> Add Support for 2D render PlugIn.
> ...






Project Website+Download


----------



## B-Blue (Aug 6, 2008)

I prefer no$gba . . .

no$gba >>> desmume >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> ideas


----------



## teonintyfive (Aug 6, 2008)

Atleast Ideas is getting updated.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Aug 6, 2008)

teonintyfive said:
			
		

> Atleast Ideas is getting updated.


Yeah.No$gba had potential, but it seems Martin has ditched the project, so it's good to see that a Nintendo Dual Screen Emulator is still being updated, and iDeaS is pretty good.


----------



## shane1972 (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi,

Its seems to work ok but the sound is terrible.
The sound seems to be really ssssssllllllooooowwwww.
Any got any ideas?

Cheers


----------

